# Revell kit numbers?



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Good day all. 

Is there any way to tell Revell from original Monogram kits by the newer Revell numbers? 

I'm trying to make up an overall kit catalog but very hard to tell them apart now in a lot of the ones that were duplicated by both companies. 

Somewhere I thought I'd seen that if number began with 85 it was a Monogram kit and all 80 series were Revell. Did I imagine that? I'm referring to the longer full number, not the basic 4 digit kit number. 

A lot of them I know but recent jets and the cars are killing me.

Lots of the instructions don't seem to include the kit's scale any longer either, or I'm blind.

An impossible project I know, trying to include a assembled kit pic along with the sprues out of box and the different boxings and instructions. 

Gives me something to do and I'm finding all the kits I never had even though I had thousands.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

The 85 is on Monogram, Revell, and Renwal boxes so that doesn't seem to be an indicator to which model it is.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Yes, running into the same thing now myself, earlier though it looked like that idea held up. Wondering if it signaled a certain point in the two companies timewise now. 

I sorted out a bunch of kits by that idea and it seemed to fit at the time they started using the new number, or 85.


----------

